# Cattylea peckhaviensis



## troy (Nov 2, 2015)

Anybody have any idea What is messing up the roots?


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks ok to me, as long as the root tips are green and alive. Sometimes damaged roots can still branch, even though held to the rest of the plant by the central wiry stele.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2015)

changes in humidity and water availability


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 3, 2015)

I only see one withered root coming out the slot in the pot but the tip looks good. What are your concerns?


----------



## troy (Nov 3, 2015)

Other roots in the pot that were good died the same way


----------



## gego (Nov 11, 2015)

Brown tips could be a mild fertilizer burning or reaction to a certain mineral when the tip dries up. You may have added a supplement sometime.
Like my vandas are so sensitive to sulfur. The sulfur from Epsom salt did it on mine.


----------

